# 

## _

,       ?       ?       ?

----------


## .

-   ,      .



> ?


 - .      .

----------


## mvf

,  -.

----------


## .

> ,


 ?

----------


## mvf

- -...

----------


## _

?

----------


## .

> - -...


       -    ...    .



> ?


 5   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> -    ...    .


   ?   - ?

----------


## .

.    ?
   -  -    ...        :Wink:

----------


## mvf

> 


  .     :  ,  etc

----------


## _

!

----------


## _

5,  3  7 ?  ,     ?
       ,        ,  ,  .

----------


## .

> 


   , .




> 5,  3  7 ?  ,     ?


 
 23.   ( )
8)              ,      ,    ,   ,   (    ),    () ;

21  1996  N 129-






 17.    

1.      ,         ,         ,     .


 ,   
, ,   
, , ,


( .   ,   27.06.1996,
    31.07.2007 N 1182,
 .,  , .  06.10.2000)

. 310 - 5 .

----------


## _

1.    ,       .   .
2.  - ,          , , ,    ,       .       :Smilie: 
3.    ,     .

----------


## .

> .  .


.  -  .
.          .




> - ,          , , ,    ,       .


      ,  , ,   ..?



> ,     .


...      .    .

----------


## _

, ,   :     4 ;       3 ;      5 .      ?
   ,         ,   ,        .
    ( ),    ,    ,             ..  .

----------


## .

> ?


 -  ... 4  -      , 5  -   ,    - .



> ,         ,


    ,     ,         ?




> ( ),    ,    ,           ..  .


  :Smilie:     -   .

----------


## _

> 


 ,   ,         "    ,        .".



> -  ...


  :yes: 



> ,     ,         ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,   ,        "    ,        .".


,            :Smilie:     !...




> 


      ,        !

----------

-      ,      .

    129-  21  1996     :





> 9.   
> 
> 1.   ,  ,    .      ,      .
> 2.      ,     ,        ,  ,       ,     :
> )  ;
> )   ;
> )  ,     ;
> )   ;
> )        ;
> ...


 ,          (      .     , ,      .         (   ),    ,  .   ,     ,     ,        ,     ,        ),     (     ,    ,  ,        -   ).       - ,     ,             .       5 ,   .
          .            ,      .             ,      .        ,     .  ,    - ,    ?

----------

-    (

----------

,   ,   -   .      .

----------

,

----------


## .

,     ...
       :





  (, )
 ,    

 21  2004 .  N -40/9674-04

         ,    , ,      ,                        .

...........

         ,     ,  18.06.1997 N 61,      18.06.1997 N 02-263,  90702         . ,           .  ,          ,        ,      .

*    ,       ,       ,                        .
*      ,      .
,               ,                       .

       .   -   -         .

----------

